
Glowing Pickle Demonstration - cagl
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glowing_pickle_demonstration
======
dekhn
[https://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/WRL-
TN-13.pdf](https://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/WRL-TN-13.pdf)

One coauthor, Alan Eustace went on to break some high altitude records.

